# anyone have ibs-d diet?



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone with ibs-d has a diet that has really worked for them? Please list the basics of what I should eat


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

You could sure look into this. I think it has helped a lot of people. If it sounds beneficial to you- ../


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Has your doctor ruled out celiac disease? Gluten intolerance. . .Or, this website has helped many www.nowleap.comJan


----------



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

What is celiac disease and gluten intolerance?


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

IBS-D could be celiac disease, which is when your body doesn't tolerate gluten (a protein found in wheat, barley, oats and rye and a ton of normal American foods). www.celiac.com is a good site. It's estimated that about 30% of IBS-D people are actually dealing with celiac disease.Or, it could be food sensitivities - very common as well. (www.nowleap.com for more info)Or it could be sorbitol or fructose or lactose intolerance (http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/index.htm is a great fructose site.)Rather than 'live with' the diarrhea and pain, these should be ruled out. . .If your doc hasn't done these, either consider another doc, or educate yours.


----------

